# G400 vs. Rogue irons - High Handicapper



## cambridgegolfer (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi,
I am a casual golf player (high handicapper; slowish swing), and just sold my 18-year-old clubs (Ben Hogan), because I want to learn correctly (friends in high school taught me) and start playing more often. Moreover, I am currently looking at iron sets, and I am between two that are at the same price range: Callaway Rogue and Ping G400. Tested both, and like both, but I need the final push. Which one would you recommend? I am looking for quality and forgiveness, but not at the highest price. Additionally, I do want to keep this irons for a while.
Thanks,


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2020)

If you want to learn correctly I'd recommend the Hogans.


----------



## IainP (Jul 6, 2020)

If you tested both and liked both then it probably doesn't matter.

So here's some "hearsay": 😉
"Ping are for old people"
"Ping hold their re-sale value the best"

I probably haven't helped 😂


----------



## cambridgegolfer (Jul 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It's the same old boring answer, it's whatever you prefer.

There's no "better" or "worse", they're both good quality makes, just personal preference, maybe one set looks/feels/performs better for you personally.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the answers. I agree that in the end, it comes to personal preference. Still, I just wanted to see if something different to what I have experienced or read came up regarding both sets!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

Pings have a great reputation for forgiveness, they also have a pretty decent resale value should you change your mind. I can't comment on the callaway, they seem to have frequent launches so I lose track, but the G400 are very well regarded. 

Saying all that, if you check my signature you will see I'm slightly biased 😄. (Whispers, "get the G400")


----------



## KWood76 (Jul 7, 2020)

Funnily enough it sounds like you were in the same position as me. I tested both this weekend and have gone for the g400s.

Felt better for me and the resale value will always be there. Liked the Callaways too but just didn’t like them as much.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2020)

When I tried G400 irons a while back I thought they looked really chunky and fat and didn't suit my eye, so I ended up with Callaways, although it was Steelhead XR rather than Rogue. They just looked a little bit better behind the ball and had similar levels of forgiveness. But that's my personal preference. It's up to you which ones give you the most confidence when you look down at them at address.


----------

